# Tausche Games gegen Games ( PC)



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

Halo Leute,

      tausche Games gegen Games für den PC.

*Meine Spiele:
*
      Herr der Ringe Conquest *(9)*

      Call of Juarez Bound in Blood *(10)*

      Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz* (7)*

      Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box *(*

      Pro Evolution Soccer 6 *(5)*

      Pirates of the Carabean Am Ende der Welt *(5)*

      Need for Speed Carbon *(5)*

      Need for Speed Most Wanted *(4)*

      Worms 4 Mayhem *(3)*

      Gothic 2 Gold Edition *(3)*

      Fifa 07 *(4)*


_*1-10 geben meinen persönliche Wert an.

  10 das beste Spiel
  1 das schlechteste Spiel

  Daran könnt ihr grob sehen, was ihr mir bieten könnt.
*_


*Wünsche:*

    Risen *(10)*

   Fallout 3 *(9)*

  GTA 4 (für nen Freund) *(10)*
      und weitere Vorschläge


      Dann mal los ^^

      lg FiredBullet

      P.S: Habe noch bis Samstag PSP Games. Also wer Infos zu denen möchte sagt bitte bescheid.


----------



## SFMysterio (28. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du die PSP Games auch auflisten ?
 Interesse hätte ich jetzt Spontan an Call of Juarez


----------



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

Was hast du zum Tauschen ?

 Gerne kann ich sie auf listen. 

 PSP GAMES:

 Star Wars Battlefront 2
 Star Wars Letgal Alliance
 Smack Down vs Raw 2007
 Tony hawk Project 8
 World Tour Soccer 2
 Nba Live o7
 Burnout Legend

 PSP FIlm:

 Harry Potter 4


 lg firedBullet


----------



## sagichnet (28. Oktober 2009)

Würdest du Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood auch verkaufen?


----------



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

mhmm kommt auf dein angebot an?
 eigentlich wollte ich gta 4 oder so haben .
 aber sag mal


----------



## sagichnet (28. Oktober 2009)

20€?


----------



## FiredBullet (28. Oktober 2009)

also hast du keine games?

 mhmm
 ich habs für   49,99 gekauft ----- Kaufdatum 12.09.09
 amazon preis steht bei 34,99

 also machen wir 24 ? 
 eigentlich gebe ich meine bankdaten nicht gerne raus


----------



## sagichnet (28. Oktober 2009)

Games habe ich viele, aber keins zum tauschen 

 Mehr als 20 will ich zurzeit nicht für ein Spiel zahlen, dann warte ich lieber bis das Spiel älter und günstiger ist.


----------



## TinoZeros (29. Oktober 2009)

hi ich tausch mein World in Conflict+Addon Soviet Assault in der Complete Edition....am liebsten währ mir Far Cry 2...hasst du das in DVD Hülle mit Handbuch und so??mfg.


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja alles komplett.
 hast ne pm bekommen


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

er weniger sry


----------



## ACM (30. Oktober 2009)

Was dabei für dich?
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V/T-Games-DVDs-7884112.html?re=21


----------



## FiredBullet (30. Oktober 2009)

was willste den für gladiator haben?


----------



## ACM (30. Oktober 2009)

Also Interesse hätte ich an Call of Jurez, fallls du noch 1-2 Spiele oder DVDs haben willst würde ich dir dann alle gegen Call of Juraez anbieten.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (30. Oktober 2009)

hätte intresse an call of juarez, hätte zu bieten

 dead space
 mercenaries 2
 battlefield 2
 vietcong 2
 Stalker: SoC
 Timeshift

 was für dich dabei?


----------



## m3k (30. Oktober 2009)

Du hattest dich in meinem Thread gemeldet. Wenn du dort was im tausch für Call of Juarez 2 findest, dann sag Bescheid. Spiele habe ich leider nicht im Angebot.


----------



## FiredBullet (31. Oktober 2009)

*push


----------



## Heliman (31. Oktober 2009)

LeftHandOvGod schrieb:


> hätte intresse an call of juarez, hätte zu bieten
> 
> dead space
> mercenaries 2
> ...


   Für mich wäre was dabei...  

*TIMESHIFT*. 

 Evtl. würde ich auch *STALKER* dazu nehmen.

 Suchst du was bestimmtes im Tausch?

_Hellgate_ vielleicht? _Aurora Watching_?

 Habe jede Menge Shooter und WW II Games.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (1. November 2009)

hätt hier auch noch ArmA 2.... vielleicht gefällt dir das ja?(suchst zu zufällig auch ps2 games?)


----------



## FiredBullet (1. November 2009)

arma 2 klingt interessant. was möchtest du nochmal dafür haben? 
 ne ps2 games brauche ich nicht


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (1. November 2009)

coj:bib


----------



## FiredBullet (2. November 2009)

ach leute da sind auch andere games warum wollen alle nur das eine.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (2. November 2009)

1.weils geil ist
 2.also?


----------



## FiredBullet (2. November 2009)

also ehrlich gegen jedes andere spiel ja aber nicht gegen bound in blood sry


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (2. November 2009)

na gut dann hald nich


----------

